# File this under...



## AssadUSMC (Mar 4, 2009)

FUNNY AS SHIT!!


----------



## lancero (Mar 4, 2009)

A former Marine 1SG who works in our training department has this posted on his desk.  Drives me crazy.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 4, 2009)

You have to admit, that is an awesome pic... LMAO


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. 

That should be a USMC recruiting poster. Way to go fatboy program


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 5, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> Wow.
> 
> That should be a USMC recruiting poster. Way to go fatboy program



Does the Marines still have the pig farm (Motivational platoon for the fat freddies)?

Actually the guy, is just big boned. :uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 7, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Does the Marines still have the pig farm (Motivational platoon for the fat freddies)?
> 
> Actually the guy, is just big boned. :uhh:




They used to call it the "Fat Body Platoon"...and they'd put all the Fat Bodies out there doing jumping jacks in formation, sweat pouring off em, moobs jigglin...pretty funny...but goddammit, they'd slim those fat boys down.


----------



## GunnyMack (Mar 7, 2009)

*It used to be known as the Physical Conditioning Platoon*

Hell...we (DIs) called it Pork Chop Platoon. Was down at MCRD PISC last April and they still have the program in place.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 13, 2009)

Fuck.....


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2009)

And you know what, that fat piece of crap is going to be honored for being a combat veteran! :uhh:


----------

